# BATCH in HTML Seite



## dinga (16. November 2004)

Hallo,
 ich möchte mir gern eine HTML Seite bauen von der ich jeweils mit Klick auf einen Button eine externe Batch Datei aufrufen kann.
 Kann mir jemand helfen? Villeicht schon mit einem Script.
 Danke für Eure Mühe
 Dinga


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. November 2004)

```
<input type="button" onclick="window.open('pfad/zur/batch.bat')"value="Batch-Datei speichern">
```


----------

